# Perspektivische Reflektion ?



## abc (17. April 2005)

Hallo,

wie macht man eigentlich eine Reflektion von einem Gegenstand wenn dieser z.B. nicht genau von der Front- oder Seitenperspektive, sondern wie z.B. hier auf dem Foto schräg gemacht wurde ?

Dort habe ich einfach das Fahrzeug ausgeschnitten und dann gespiegelt.
Nur eigentlich müssten sich bei dem gespiegeltem Bild jeweils die Reifen berühren wie hier im Original-Bild.
Nur bei dem von mir gespiegeltem Bild schaffe ich es nicht das sich alle Räder berühren.
Dachte mit Verzerren,Neigen ... müsste das gehen, klappte aber auch nicht.

Danke


----------



## McAce (17. April 2005)

Ich würde das Foto(den Wagen) zu erst gerade rücken dann spiegeln und dann beide Ebenen verbinden(mit dem kettensymbol nicht verrechnen) und dann wieder schrägstellen.

Ich hab´s nicht ausprobiert aber so würde ich es erstmal versuchen.


----------



## Leola13 (18. April 2005)

Hai,

du wirst wahrscheinlich das Original zwei mal kopiern und dann für die Vorderräder und das Hinterrad einzeln eine Verzerrung/Verschiebung vornehmen müssen.

Per Ebenenmaske dann noch die "verkehrten" Bereiche ausblenden. Ob du die Übergänge realistisch hin bekommst ist fraglich.

Ich hab es mal so nebenbei probiert, in 5 Minuten ist das nicht zu schaffen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## McAce (18. April 2005)

Ich hab´s auch mit der von mir vorgeschlagenen mEthode probiert keine Chance in ein paar
Minuten etwas brauchbares zu bekommen.
Ich glaube da bleibt wohl wirklich nur stückeln, also wie ein Thread über mir beschrieben.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. April 2005)

klick auf den Link und dort auf Bodenreflektionen da ist alles genau erklärt

Bodenreflektionen

falls der Link nicht geht hier die Zieladdi

http://fakecars.de/php/tuts.php?kat=tuts


----------



## schwertbrecher (26. April 2005)

Das mit der Reflektion geht auch ohne zu stückeln, ist aber trotzdem aufwendig.

Aber, Einfallswinkel = Ausfallswinkel!

Auf dem Bild ist das Auto ganz leicht von oben zu sehen, man sieht z.B. die Motorhaube.
Wenn Du das Objekt nun auf einen Spiegel stellst, würdest Du im Spiegelbild nicht die Motrhaube sehen, sondern eher das Bodenblech und den oberen Teil der Windschutzscheibe.Die Haube wird von der Kante des Kühlergrills verdeckt.Im Spiegel wird also eher der untere Teil vom Auto dargestellt.
Würdest Du gerade auf den Caddy gucken, könntest Du die Ansicht 1:1 spiegeln.

Das blöde bei Deinem Bild ist, dass das Auto in der X und Y Achse etwas schräg steht.
Ohne verzerren gehts wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
Achte darauf, das sich die Reifen (Spiegel- und Basisbild) überschneiden. Wenn nicht, sieht es dann so aus, als würde das Auto über die Fläche schweben.


----------



## LRK (27. April 2005)

Das Hauptproblem ist und bleibt, dass man in einem 2D-Bild keine 3D-Spiegelung hinkriegt. *Kopfschüttel* Das ist eigentlich logisch aber trotzdem seh ich die Frage immer wieder.


----------

